# Do you talk to your Cat or is it just me? lol



## Ibneen (18 February 2019)

Any Cat parents talk to thier Cats? 

They're the only ones that listen Lol.. More than my wife  Lol just kidding 

They do understand us though


----------



## paddi22 (18 February 2019)

My husband has full blown conversations with both our cats. Who both respond in the voices he thinks they have.


----------



## HashRouge (18 February 2019)

I thought it was normal to talk to your cat! I talk to my pot plants too...


----------



## Rumtytum (18 February 2019)

I have never been a parent to a cat, Iâ€™ve always been merely staff ðŸ™„. And yes, talked to all of them, usually to take their orders for the day ha ha


----------



## Amymay (18 February 2019)

Of course. But I also talk to the car, the lawn mower, the trees - well anything really that wonâ€™t answer me back ðŸ˜œðŸ¤ªðŸ˜ƒðŸ˜€


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 February 2019)

Yes, we have conversations. Not that I fully understand "meow". 

I also talk to my ponies and anything else that may listen. ðŸ˜€


----------



## Blanche (18 February 2019)

Of course I talk to my cats, completely normal Iâ€™d say! But also talk to my car, my work van etc. I also name my vehicles and give them a pat  when driving. Me mad, no!


----------



## Rowreach (18 February 2019)

HashRouge said:



			I thought it was normal to talk to your cat! I talk to my pot plants too...
		
Click to expand...

I apologise to weeds before I pull them up ...

I talk to my cat all the time.  He thinks he's one of the dogs - "more dog than they are" according to my son.


----------



## npage123 (18 February 2019)

No, it's definitely not only you!  I talk to my 2 cats, 2 dogs and horse


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 February 2019)

Blimey... there are people 'out there' who don't talk to their cats? How odd.


----------



## scats (19 February 2019)

I have full blown conversations with my cats!


----------



## WandaMare (19 February 2019)

I talk to my cats and everyone elses' cats....all day. I'm lucky because its my job so I get paid for it too


----------



## sbloom (19 February 2019)

All the time, and often in a pathetic squeaky voice because it makes both of them purr like mad!


----------



## Keith_Beef (19 February 2019)

I talk to Tabitha (when she dares to come to see me), in English and in Cat. She answers me back, always in Cat.

I talk to the horses mostly in French, a few words in English, and I think they understand the tone of voice and body language, more than the words themselves.


----------



## Shoei (19 February 2019)

If someone doesn't talk to the cat/dog I would question their sanity.... they are clearly a deranged Psychopath!!!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 February 2019)

Of course, it would be rude to ignore them!


----------



## dogatemysalad (19 February 2019)

I talk to all my animals, one of which was a disabled ex racing pigeon. I used to tell Dave, the pigeon that I loved him and he would reply I love you, as clearly as a parrot. Ive never heard that pigeons can speak, but Dave definitely could.


----------



## SEL (19 February 2019)

Yup. She's quite talkative in a demanding way.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (4 March 2019)

Of course its practice for the future when I'm a batty old cat woman living alone with my herd of cats ðŸ˜‚


----------



## WandaMare (6 March 2019)

This might be weird but we have some Spanish customers who regularly bring their cat to our cattery. Because I'm learning Spanish at the moment I practice by speaking to her. She looks as though she understands every word I say but I'm probably being a  bit optimistic. I like to think it makes her feel more at home anyway.


----------

